# MMA on The BBC



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Alright guys, for too long now this has been pissing me off, The BBC's complete ignorance of MMA.

They'll show horse riding and snooker all year round, aswel as baseball and equastrian... I ain't complaining about the female equastrian coverage but why the blatant dispelling of MMA?

They show boxing, so why not MMA?

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=35981583042

Please join this newly created group, get your friends joining it, lets get a big number of people on this group and hopefully with people power we can get The British Boxing Corporation noticing and actually start covering MMA.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Main reason for it i; the BBC is run by a load of self interested, back hander taking, politically correct cnuts.

Joined the FB group though.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea Just pisses me off... hopefully everyone can get a crapload of people on the group and they'll pay attention.. if not they'll get it shuvved down their faces that everyone on facebook wants mma on there.

guardian, sun, telegraph, loads of uk sources now cover mma and in a quality way, just im paying over Â£100 per year for what, horse riding? f1? i cant relate to that shit...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah man, totally agree, I don't watch anything on the BBC anymore or listen to BBC radio yet I have to pay for it??? I pay for SKY so I see no reason to pay for BBC too.


----------



## damomoog (Nov 18, 2008)

good call,i totally agree! i think it would be very popular. its a shame that most media groups who dont specifically cover MMA usually refer to it as bloody and barbaric when they do bother to comment on it, i think if they actually did there homework or had MMA reporters on staff instead of sending the boxing reporter to the event then they might understand how much training,skill and heart it takes to succeed as an MMA fighter.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Exactly my friend...The BBC have completely ignored the ufc events over here, over 3000 tickets have already been sold for ufc95 at the o2 arena, its a massive sport here and the bbc are blatantly ignoring it.

Matt says because the bbc are white oxford educated pc-brigade horse riding toff's and hes probably right but the majority of people that pay their wages are working class mma class attending tapout tshirt buying general public and when i emaled the bbc last year regarding this issue i got no response...

I emailed again five minutes later pretending to be annoyed of their coverage of sir alex ferguson and bam i got a response within two hours.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Joined the group


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Rosie Sexton was on womans hr on radio 4 a couple of weeks ago...of course i just happened by womans hr. eh hem:cool:

I love the bbc . its the onbly place i get all my news from. I would never give Rupert M a penny of my dosh.

I do agree though that MMa should be on the bbc. It wont happen though untill we have a belt holder. They dont know what they are missing out on.

Ive joined the group as well.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I reckon we should get ste some "private" time with the BBC chiefs so he can head this proposal for us lol.


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

joined


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

All joined up


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Done and done.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

SteSteez said:


> *over 3000 tickets have already been sold for ufc95 at the o2 arena*, its a massive sport here and the bbc are blatantly ignoring it.


:baffled: I didn't even know they're for sale already.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Where can you find them?

I was prepared to miss out on the recent Brummy event as it was so so and in a land of snow and ice, far, far away.

The London one, however, might kick the shit out of all.

Whats the best place? Something like Ticket MAster or something???


----------



## D-TEC (Nov 27, 2007)

I was rang up by a BBC reporter wanting information on local events about 6 months ago I gave her all the info I had and passed her over to a couple of peeps in the know, but to this day I have still neva seen anything about it on TV?.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Exactly... Hatton's fight - three main articles written by three seperate journalists on the sport section of bbc's website, photos of the fight, fan interviews, interview with ricky, and more.

Jealous? well if I was someone like Michael Bisping I would be, hes more well known in the states than ricky hatton yet gets completely ignored by the bbc... maybe the odd article here and there thats usually stashed on BBC's 606 section.

As said its gonna change, if it doesn't imma beat up the tv license dude when he comes by my house 

And to note: i paid Â£15 last night to watch ricky fight, never missed any of his pro fights, met him several times... he isn't the issue, its the BBC's and Sky sports blatant ignorance of MMA.


----------



## the flash (Nov 19, 2008)

joined and sent to mates


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

Sky Sports News not covering it is a bit worse I reckon


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

SteSteez said:


> Alright guys, for too long now this has been pissing me off, The BBC's complete ignorance of MMA.
> 
> They'll show horse riding and snooker all year round, aswel as baseball and equastrian... I ain't complaining about the female equastrian coverage but why the blatant dispelling of MMA?
> 
> ...


To be honest i cant remember the last time they showed any boxing???

but The License fee is up there with some of the biggest cons around...

I admit that i am avid fan of Match of the Day......and some of the major sports events they show but thats it.... i would give up match of the day to save myself a tenner a month.....absolute con...

why is it forced on us???? if i wasnt such a big footy fan i wouldnt watch a bloody thing on there....

pay as you view i reckon..... if you watch under say 5 hours of BBC programs a week then you pay a lower amount... nobody can argue that is anything but fair............but they would never do it cause they know they would lose millions...

bring adverts to BBC and lose the fee any day of the week


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Tv licence is a tax. thats how it should be seen.

The uk would be a sorry state with out the beeb,

Would you want the likes of Murdoch running the media. Fox news. The sun. Do you really want to be that Americanised. The bbc is worth it. It can be improved as most things can.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Would you want the likes of Murdoch running the media. Fox news. The sun. Do you really want to be that Americanised.


If they pay well enough... 

I'm sorry, I'm a sell out and my loyalty is for lease to the highest bidder :laugh:


----------

